# Applying a Screen Protector



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

Under the reviews of the Malware screen protector is a method that recommends using a bit of soapy water to facilitate the alignment, as is done with tinting of car windows. Sounds like a good way to go. Has anyone else done this and if so what is your experience?
http://www.amazon.com/Kindle-Screen-Protector-Cleaning-Marware/product-reviews/B005HSG41Y/ref=dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1

4.0 out of 5 stars Quick Instalation Tip, December 16, 2011 By Ryan Lamprecht

Link is to the page for all reviews and his review is too long to post here but you should be able to find it quickly by scrolling down.

_My edit here, it is Marware, guess it was a Freudian slip based on the reviews of the product _


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I haven't seen a need for a screen protector. . .it's 'gorilla glass' and I don't anticipate any problems in terms of scratching.  Of course I have no kids or pets in the house to worry about.   I do have a screen protector on my Droid and it seems to me it makes it marginally less responsive. . . .when I replace that phone I'll probably not put a protector on the new one.


----------



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I haven't seen a need for a screen protector. . .it's 'gorilla glass' and I don't anticipate any problems in terms of scratching. Of course I have no kids or pets in the house to worry about.  I do have a screen protector on my Droid and it seems to me it makes it marginally less responsive. . . .when I replace that phone I'll probably not put a protector on the new one.


Ann, I'm not worried about scratching the screen but the glare is more than a little annoying. Even in my living room the glare from the windows is distracting. While many complain about the 'distortion' of the anti glare protector I would think that the plain protector would be much less reflective than the glass screen.

Less responsive to the touch is something I'd not thought of and would be a big negative as the Fire is still a bit flukey to the touch.


----------



## fuschiahedgehog (Feb 23, 2010)

alright, am I the only one wondering what kind of app one could download to protect the screen?


----------



## sherrymyra (Nov 24, 2011)

I am going to try an anti glare screen.  If I don't like it I guess just take if off.  Hope I can get it on ok.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I think this thread refers to the application of screen protectors, not an "app".

I use the BoxWare crystal clear non-glare screen protector.
I have another but it did have the mild "distortion" but the BoxWare does not have that.
And yes, I use it to cut down on the incredible glare of the gorilla glass - my biggest complaint with back-lit screens is the glare.
And the fingerprints.  The protector cuts down on fingerprints also and cleans easier/quicker.

Have never heard of the use of soapy water to apply.  The secret is anything that will eliminate the dust or lint on the screen getting under the protector along with a "bubble".  Some recommend the use of scotch tape to clean it first.


----------



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

geoffthomas said:


> I think this thread refers to the application of screen protectors, not an "app".


Yes, I should have titled it 'Applying a screen protector' I guess. I'll check out boxware. The soapy water is, I think, more to let you move the protector around to align it, otherwise it clings like a magnet and traps air as well.


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

I've been considering putting on a screen protector because I know the one I have on my Droid gets scratched and I have to replace it every few months. I don't want to scratch up my Fire, even though it has Gorilla glass, I'm still worried about it. Just normal wear and tear.

Anyway, regarding applying a screen protector, here is my advice.
Make sure the Fire is clean (that's first) and try to do this in a dust-free environment to reduce getting dust under it. Or at least on a dust-free table or something .
Only peel back about 1/2 inch of the paper lining the sticky side of the protector.
Align that (I usually start with the narrow end, it's easier). Smooth just that top edge down and make sure there are no bubbles or dust.
Then gradually unpeel the backing of the protector and start smoothing it down as you go. I peel back only about 1/2 inch as I go to ensure there aren't any trapped particles or air. Sometimes using a credit card to smooth-as-you-go also helps.

I'd be wary of the soapy water thing. First off, that's going to destroy the protector's seal. Second, soapy WATER and an electronic device....hmmm....that doesn't sound like a good combination to me. Just sayin'.


----------



## FloridaFire (Nov 21, 2011)

I can speak to the "soapy water" aspect of film application. All the windows in our house (and on our cars) are covered with films that provide sun control, UV protection and heat reduction. These films were applied using a soapy substance. 

The soap acts as a temporary adhesive of sorts. After the film is placed down, you then need to squeegee the film until all the water has been removed. It can leave bubble areas and is not always an easy thing to do (it can also be a little bit messy).


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

FloridaFire said:


> I can speak to the "soapy water" aspect of film application. All the windows in our house (and on our cars) are covered with films that provide sun control, UV protection and heat reduction. These films were applied using a soapy substance.
> 
> The soap acts as a temporary adhesive of sorts. After the film is placed down, you then need to squeegee the film until all the water has been removed. It can leave bubble areas and is not always an easy thing to do (it can also be a little bit messy).


That's fine and I may be wrong, but are the windows of your house covering electronics?
I don't think so. 

And in those applications, the film is not adhesive.

The film you put on electronics already has an adhesive. If you combine it with soapy water, you destroy both the adhesive on the film and quite possibly your electronics.

I, personally, would never even consider doing this anywhere near a computer, phone, or ebook device of any kind. I always try to keep my electronics dry.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Like Ann, I haven't seen the need for a screen protector on any of my many screens -- Kindle X 4, Fire, iPad, iTouch, iPhone X 2.


----------



## FloridaFire (Nov 21, 2011)

Amy Corwin said:


> That's fine and I may be wrong, but are the windows of your house covering electronics?
> I don't think so.
> 
> And in those applications, the film is not adhesive.
> ...


Um, what? 

I was talking about the "application process" of using soapy water to adhere film to a window. You're reading far too much into my post


----------



## enodice (Jul 29, 2010)

I have used a company called Ghost Armor for screen protectors in the past. I currently have one on my phone. They have a kiosk in a mall near my home where they install the protector for you. They do a great job and will fix any problems. It costs more than do it yourself, but well worth it I think. I believe you can order from their website (ghost-armor.com but then you have to apply it yourself.

That said, I'm not planning to get a screen protector for my Fire. The Gorilla Glass seems very durable, and the glare hasn't been a big issue for me. If I ever change my mind, I will use Ghost Armor.


----------

